# Parts Web site



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey everyone I just found a web site called importperformanceparts.net and i'm wondering if anyone has ever bought from this web site. It looks like the have alot of good stuff. I've just never heard of it. I'm looking of buying pistons, rods and a cranck. So I really need a reliable source. If you know a better site tell. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

to really tell if a website is reliable, u got to make sure they have good customer service, that they are an authorized dealer, have a secure site, and all that good stuff, but i mean, if they have a lot of good stuff for our cars, i would take advantage of that, not too many people offer parts for us, the only site i've seen with the most performance/cosmetics for our cars is importpartsplus.com


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd give them a try, on the stuff I looked up they were cheaper than anywhere else I've checked. They have short throw shifters for $55, don't know how good they are. Their ACT clutches were cheaper, Fidanza flywheels were cheaper. I'm going to bookmark that site. Check out www.nopionline.com they've got a lot of stuff and their prices are pretty good on certain things, but you should always shop around, and their customer service has been questionable as of lately.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

check out www.autodynamic.com. I have purchased some stuff from them, not online but at their warehouse. They are really helpful and courteous people.


----------

